# Oldest cigar you have smoked.



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Wondering what is the oldest cigar you have ever smoked.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I do have a couple gifted by Ji and Ted Rodgers that have some age, i.e. years. They're lying in wait!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

1.5 year opus, but i'm just a newbie.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

1984


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

A La Palina from 1935, at MegaMoB 2 last year. An amazing experience.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

The only reason I ever smoked an older cigar before is because the box had been at the B&M for a while. Now CS has shown me the light...


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I think the oldest was a 4 month old RP Vintage 1990 :r. I'm just getting into this great slippery slope though, so all in due time :cb.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

1993 is the oldest. A 1996 was the best.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some of the recent offerings from Hollywood. They are quite nice and over 55 years old. Flava to Die4 (TM)


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I crashed a wedding rehearsal party many years back, 1992 or so, and had a great time. I was friends with the waiter who worked at the restaurant where the party was held, he called me and told me to get my ass over there, and to dress appropriately. I got there, he introduced me around, and I was invited to join in the festivities. After a little beer, pizza, more beer, etc. the father of the groom pulled out 2 boxes of cigars for everyone to partake. I was in line to get one, and noticed a cigar on the table so I took that one instead of waiting. I cut it, lit it, and sat back loving it. Then I hear "who the hell took my cigar!!!" Apparently, it was a 1940ish cuban that the groom's grandfather brought back from Cuba when he was in the navy. The father had one...ONE...left that he was saving for his only son's wedding. I never fessed up, but I sure as hell enjoyed that cigar. :tu :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

7 years, a 2000 Punch Punch. :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I smoked an 11 year old Bolivar a frieng gave me, but I have only hade cigars aged about 3 years that I aged myself. That bolivar was a little blan for my tastes, but I don't know if it was the age, or the cigar.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

For me its just a year or two....However I have a very nice cigar that has 7 years age on it gifted to me by a great BOTL here at a herf we went to. I can't wait ti try that bad boy. :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Scud said:


> I crashed a wedding rehearsal party many years back, 1992 or so, and had a great time. I was friends with the waiter who worked at the restaurant where the party was held, he called me and told me to get my ass over there, and to dress appropriately. I got there, he introduced me around, and I was invited to join in the festivities. After a little beer, pizza, more beer, etc. the father of the groom pulled out 2 boxes of cigars for everyone to partake. I was in line to get one, and noticed a cigar on the table so I took that one instead of waiting. I cut it, lit it, and sat back loving it. Then I hear "who the hell took my cigar!!!" Apparently, it was a 1940ish cuban that the groom's grandfather brought back from Cuba when he was in the navy. The father had one...ONE...left that he was saving for his only son's wedding. I never fessed up, but I sure as hell enjoyed that cigar. :tu :ss


That is great.... What a jerk....


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

groogs said:


> That is great.... What a jerk....


I didn't feel bad about it then because I was plowed, but now, I realize it was an ass hat thing to do. I was a kid and didn't know any better :hn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

50 year old stick that Bobarian passed at our New Years Herf.:ss

What was that one called Bobarian?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Ummm... has to be 2 years old. Got it in a trade with one of the fellow CS members. To be quite honest I've been so busy with work and school lately that I can't seem to remember the name, but I'm sure it will come to me eventually.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> 50 year old stick that Bobarian passed at our New Years Herf.:ss
> 
> What was that one called Bobarian?


Same for me. A Pre-embargo(clear) Robert Burns Panatela, from the first Hollywood release. Amazing smoke!:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

For only smoking cigars regularly since May I have been blessed to be located where many cigar AFICIONADO's are also. Meeting up with the Philly Crew has opened doors to me that I never knew existed.
I have been part of PPP's that made my head spin with what I was smoking.

Smome of the notable smokes lately have been

a 1920 Peacemaker
a 1926 Dutch Master (PPP)
a 50's White Owl
a couple Davidoff's from the 80's (PPP)
87 RyJ Coronas very nice smoke
1970 Parti (Gifted by Justin)
I have enjoyed a bunch of 4 year old OpusX's (39)that I acquired in December. I like the OpusX Power Ranger new but man O' man what a smoke an aged opus is.

I hope this doesn't come off as being snooty. I am just amazed at some of the fine smokes I have had the pleasure of partaking in.


B:ss
Looking forward to experiencing some more fine cigars at Justin's Herhf at Mahogany this weekend.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Same for me. A Pre-embargo(clear) Robert Burns Panatela, from the first Hollywood release. Amazing smoke!:tu


U the Man, Bobarian!!!:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

DoctaJ said:


> Hmmm, I think the oldest was a *4 month old* RP *Vintage 1990* :r. I'm just getting into this great slippery slope though, so all in due time :cb.


That just sounds funny. :r

Anyway, I've had a couple from the 70's, a couple from the 80's, several from the 90's and a puff on a clear havana from the 50's. I also have a clear havana in wait from my secret santa!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

A 50's Roi Tan at Dave's (68Trishield) birthday herf. Before that ......a 70's Partagas 898 NV gifted by joed.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a bolivar from 89 
The gage was small.
To be honest I did not think it was all that.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Dang by the look of it I should have given more options.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I was gifted a couple smokes that were told to be around 80 years old IIRC. It was pretty dang good.. but a little fragile.
Scott


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> Dang by the look of it I should have given more options.


With many of the folks on here, a more interesting question might have been "what's the youngest cigar you've smoked?"


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

croatan said:


> With many of the folks on here, a more interesting question might have been "what's the youngest cigar you've smoked?"


about 2 minutes old.... Pepin event in Atlanta, although bunched before the event, I lit one about 2 minutes after it was rolled.. :]


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

1905 Partagas. Had the coolest band. Still have one if I can find it will post a pic.

Youngest was still wet from the roller at a smoker a couple years back.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

1+ year... :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Scud said:


> I crashed a wedding rehearsal party many years back, 1992 or so, and had a great time. I was friends with the waiter who worked at the restaurant where the party was held, he called me and told me to get my ass over there, and to dress appropriately. I got there, he introduced me around, and I was invited to join in the festivities. After a little beer, pizza, more beer, etc. the father of the groom pulled out 2 boxes of cigars for everyone to partake. I was in line to get one, and noticed a cigar on the table so I took that one instead of waiting. I cut it, lit it, and sat back loving it. Then I hear "who the hell took my cigar!!!" Apparently, it was a 1940ish cuban that the groom's grandfather brought back from Cuba when he was in the navy. The father had one...ONE...left that he was saving for his only son's wedding. I never fessed up, but I sure as hell enjoyed that cigar. :tu :ss





groogs said:


> That is great.... What a jerk....


:tpd: That is pretty uncool indeed. That last line looks less like contrition and more like bragging...


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Had a 7 year old Consuegra today. Oldest was a 1950s Cuban bought at the JRs store in NYC in 2001. That thing should have been smoked sometime in the 60s because it tasted like a musty old cigarette.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*My assumption is the oldest cigar that I have held in my humi. I have smoked some well aged tobaccos like a RP 1990, but anyone can buy a RP 1990. If I've got it I usually smoke it within one to two years of purchase. *


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 1905 Partagas. Had the coolest band. Still have one if I can find it will post a pic.


:tpd:
And it was incredibly good, too.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow, great pic there Peter! That must have been an interesting smoke to say the least.

Oldest smoke I've had was a 60's H.Upmann :dr


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

1997 royal jamacia


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

A CAO Brazilia waited in my humidor for 2 months and that's because I never planned to really smoke it, because the first Brazilia I had was a brick.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Some german made stick from 1917. I thought it was pretty cool at the time, cigar was spent, but it in all fairness it was 8 years older than my grandfather :r


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have some 6 year old Monte #2 ISOM's in my humi.
Break them out every once in a while on a good occasion.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> And it was incredibly good, too.


Took a couple puffs off one of these bad boys also, SOOOOOOO strong.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

40-50 year old clear havanas from Hollywood's collection! 

Going to smoke a 1970's Boli PC in 9 days!! :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> I have some of the recent offerings from Hollywood. They are quite nice and over 55 years old. Flava to Die4 (TM)


Yup me too , but I haven't burned one yet so my oldest at this point is an '83 ERDM from Ronnie(Bonngoy). Thanks Ronnie , I still remember that one .


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to The Professor I have been able to try some smokes from the 1950's and the 1970's. 

Yet another reason to attend your local herfs! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I believe Croatan let me try a smoke from 1994 at a herf last year.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

A 1919 German made Pikant, maybe past its time maybe not guess I need to smoke my third and see how that one goes :ss


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

15 years thanks to tech-ninja.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I've had several 1950's and a 1946 preembargo.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Scud said:


> I crashed a wedding rehearsal party many years back, 1992 or so, and had a great time. I was friends with the waiter who worked at the restaurant where the party was held, he called me and told me to get my ass over there, and to dress appropriately. I got there, he introduced me around, and I was invited to join in the festivities. After a little beer, pizza, more beer, etc. the father of the groom pulled out 2 boxes of cigars for everyone to partake. I was in line to get one, and noticed a cigar on the table so I took that one instead of waiting. I cut it, lit it, and sat back loving it. Then I hear "who the hell took my cigar!!!" Apparently, it was a 1940ish cuban that the groom's grandfather brought back from Cuba when he was in the navy. The father had one...ONE...left that he was saving for his only son's wedding. I never fessed up, but I sure as hell enjoyed that cigar. :tu :ss


Dude, that was a dick head thing to do.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I just finished a Robert Burns 1952 panatela. That's the oldest cigar that I've smoked and one of the very, very best. Thanks, HW, for being such a great BOTL.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

as far as i know, 0-6 months. I haven't had the chance to age anything, and I don't yet have much worth aging, except maybe a couple that have been gifted to me.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I had two puffs of a 60s HU at a herf thanks to a generous BOTL. Most interesting smoke I have ever tasted.

Not counting that, the oldest would be the Partagas 150 that CaddoMoney gave me. I'm going to post a review someday. It was amazing.

I also had a Habanos Torres cigar made with 40 year aged tobacco. I don't know if that counts for anything or not since HT sticks are intended to be smoked fresh and not aged.


----------



## LaKe-TiTiCaCa (Dec 10, 2007)

as of this post, a Joya Del Rey churchill that i got in 2004. smoked it just before Christmas in 2007. it was packed in a corked glass tube; it smoked satisfyingly well despite my neglect in properly storing it.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oldest solo smoke is an '83 ERDM PL.

PPP some stuff from the 70's at MMHI (ninfa was the memorable one).


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

The oldest was a hand rolled David Bering that was from 1957 and was hand rolled on Stock Island Key,USA. I was able to purchase it while during a visit down to the Keys while racing and enjoyed it during a sunset .It is one smoke I will never forget :ss


----------



## cigardave (Dec 21, 2007)

*The oldest cigar(s) I've smoked are my pre-embargo Montecristo #1's! *

*I have ten Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Maduros remaining that are 11+ years old (purchased on January 14, 1997). *

*I also have other Padron Anniversario's that range from 8 to 10-1/2 years old, some Cohiba Esplendidos that are 9 years old, along with some 9 & 10 year old A.F. Hemingway's.*


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

50's Van **** perfecto from Hollywoods Clear Havana inventory. I was suprised at the flavor this things had. :tu


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

Does it count if i am going to smoke it this weekend?

1985 cuban el rey de mundo.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

sames said:


> Does it count if i am going to smoke it this weekend?
> 
> 1985 cuban el rey de mundo.


Let me guess. Panatela Larga.
If so, they be tasty.


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't know??? - Got these cigars from a buddy who picks up antiques from estate sales. He knew I enjoyed cigars and said he picked these up at a recent sale. The first Perfecto Garcia, 2nd is an Apostolado and the 3rd is a Royal Jamaica Churchill. The RJC looks really dried out and needs attention but I haven't brought myself to the point of trying any of these cigars. What do you guys think....am I looking at dog rockets here?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

runningonmt64 said:


> Don't know??? - Got these cigars from a buddy who picks up antiques from estate sales. He knew I enjoyed cigars and said he picked these up at a recent sale. The first Perfecto Garcia, 2nd is an Apostolado and the 3rd is a Royal Jamaica Churchill. The RJC looks really dried out and needs attention but I haven't brought myself to the point of trying any of these cigars. What do you guys think....am I looking at dog rockets here?


How long have they been neglected? More than a few months and they're probably trash but rehumidifying them is worth a try.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> I have some of the recent offerings from Hollywood. They are quite nice and over 55 years old. Flava to Die4 (TM)


:tpd: A very rare find and rarified smoking experience. The Robt Burns Continentals I've had were just nummy...and completely unlike anything else I've smoked.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

The Clears that I got from Hollywood :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

runningonmt64 said:


> Don't know??? - Got these cigars from a buddy who picks up antiques from estate sales. He knew I enjoyed cigars and said he picked these up at a recent sale. The first Perfecto Garcia, 2nd is an Apostolado and the 3rd is a Royal Jamaica Churchill. The RJC looks really dried out and needs attention but I haven't brought myself to the point of trying any of these cigars. What do you guys think....am I looking at dog rockets here?





dantzig said:


> How long have they been neglected? More than a few months and they're probably trash but rehumidifying them is worth a try.


:tpd:

It's definitely worth a try. I'd say put them in the humi for a long long rest. Give some real time to soak up some humidity and see what happen. You never know, they could be the best cigars you'll ever have.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently smoked a partags I had had for 8 years. The info I got about the stick when I bought it was that it had been aged 7 years before going to market, so I guess that would be a 15 year old cigar. I remember it being VERY nice. :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

1979...a Davidoff Dom Peringon that I bought a charity auction a few years ago...one of the best cigars I have smoked...


----------



## Pyro (Nov 10, 2006)

I have smoked a few vintage Cuban cigars, the oldest and best were two Partagás Petit Fleurs that were about 30 years old, simply amazing cigars! Recently I also fully enjoyed a Montecristo Tubos No. 1 (I believe!) from 1990 but otherwise, vintage cigars is not really my thing! 

I've tried Cohiba Lanceros from the 80's, Cuban Davidoffs and some others markas and with ages from 15-25 years but they simply don't do it for me. I want concentration and some strength in my cigars and I find that more easy, and especially at lower cost, in non-vintage cigars!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Oldest I've smoked recently was a 2001 Punch Ninfa. It was my last "legal" cigar before Ill-noise' draconian smoking law kicked in.


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

In my limited experience thus far, a 2003 H. Upmann Sir Winston. :hn


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Scud said:


> I crashed a wedding rehearsal party many years back, 1992 or so, and had a great time. I was friends with the waiter who worked at the restaurant where the party was held, he called me and told me to get my ass over there, and to dress appropriately. I got there, he introduced me around, and I was invited to join in the festivities. After a little beer, pizza, more beer, etc. the father of the groom pulled out 2 boxes of cigars for everyone to partake. I was in line to get one, and noticed a cigar on the table so I took that one instead of waiting. I cut it, lit it, and sat back loving it. Then I hear "who the hell took my cigar!!!" Apparently, it was a 1940ish cuban that the groom's grandfather brought back from Cuba when he was in the navy. The father had one...ONE...left that he was saving for his only son's wedding. I never fessed up, but I sure as hell enjoyed that cigar. :tu :ss


Great. You sound like a _real gentleman_. :sl


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

70s Partagas from Da Klugs.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Dude, that was a dick head thing to do.


And to top it off he makes a post about it.....WOW! :BS


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Oldest of my own: 1998 Uppman PC
Oldest ever: 1905 Partagas


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> And to top it off he makes a post about it.....WOW! :BS


name should be scum and not scud:r


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

4-5 year old Ramon Allones Gustoso. Now sitting in my humidor is a 10 year old H. Upmann gifted to me by Larry (SD Beerman):dr


----------

